

WebApp that help Orginice your mind - vitomd
https://workflowy.com/

======
vitomd
I used google docs for doing the same until today that I discovered this. In
fact i was working on a webapp exactly like this because i miss some features
like the #. For me this kind of tree organization is the best for projects,
and ideas.

